# Should all dogs be kept on a leash?



## Pugloverxo (Jan 25, 2016)

Ok so I know there is going to be a lot of different opinions on this and everyone is entitled to it so here goes...

Out walking my pup today in the park that he loves going too, we have never been on a saturday and it was soo busy, obviously with it being a saturday. I always keep him on a lead (an extendable one so he can explore when appropriate) but there is always a few dog owners who just let their dogs off to roam free, no matter how busy it is. Now don't get me wrong, there are some dogs who just plod on but if a dog goes for them the owner has no control over them, plus I have always believed that any dog could turn, no matter its temperament. 
I understand dogs love to play and this is where they have social interaction, but Theres nothing I hate more than when a dog comes up to my Brock and gets a little too rough, and the owner says 'oh he's just playing'. No, my dog is moving away and hiding behind my legs, obviously not wanting to 'play'. A couple of times today I've picked him up because unattended dogs came upto him and were too hands on. 
Sorry for the long post I just wanted to see what peoples opinions on this is?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, I'm not sure that any dog can "turn", but, wherever you go, there will be offlead dogs and always will be.

My Jack Russell doesn't care for other dogs, she ignores them and walks on by. If other dogs approach her, I warn their owners that she isn't friendly and may snap, if pushed.

I don't stop though, I keep walking. If your dog finds offlead dogs approaching him stressful, I suggest you keep walking briskly, and put yourself between him and the other dog.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

It's a difficult one. It's horrible when someone else's dog bullies yours, but at the same time, some dogs just need space to run that they don't get on a lead. I used to be able to walk Bonnie round private farmland - I knew the farmer so could check which fields had livestock in and avoid them. She was always off lead and loved it. Since moving, nearly all her walks are on-lead. We have one field (quite small) where I can let her run off lead when it is empty, but about 9 months of the year it has cows or sheep in it. It's much harder to manage Bonnie's weight now and I'm sure it will affect her general health and wellbeing too.


----------



## Pugloverxo (Jan 25, 2016)

CuddleMonster said:


> It's a difficult one. It's horrible when someone else's dog bullies yours, but at the same time, some dogs just need space to run that they don't get on a lead. I used to be able to walk Bonnie round private farmland - I knew the farmer so could check which fields had livestock in and avoid them. She was always off lead and loved it. Since moving, nearly all her walks are on-lead. We have one field (quite small) where I can let her run off lead when it is empty, but about 9 months of the year it has cows or sheep in it. It's much harder to manage Bonnie's weight now and I'm sure it will affect her general health and wellbeing too.


Its such a shame isn't it cos like I say I'm not saying all dogs off leads are dangerous, it could be the opposite and the dog off the lead is playing/walking fine but if trouble starts from another dog, you have no control over yours and its scary the stories you hear


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

My short answer to your question - no. And if that day was to come I'd likely stop owning dogs


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

IMO, no. Sure, there are out of control off leash dogs. There are out of control on leash ones too, I've had a lot drag their owners over to my dog to bounce all over him.

My current dog is kept on lead a lot as his recall can be hit and miss around other dogs. He's friendly and usually polite but having owned an aggressive dog and before him an infirm dog I don't like him approaching other dogs without making sure it's okay. Personally I think education would be far better than a blanket keep your dog on lead rule. While there is the odd a**hole who really couldn't give a monkeys a lot of owners are actually pretty clueless as to why it's not a good idea to just let your dog run up to others, especially ones on lead.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

One part of me thinks that dogs should be kept on lead because there are far too many owners who let their dogs off without having any control over them, and they make an absolute nuisance of themselves. I find it immensely annoying to have off lead dogs come running over, or overly confident dogs approaching to see who they can bully. I grow tired of having to avoid or shoo other dogs away because they cant take the hint.

However, on the other hand dogs are active creatures who love to run and play and confining them to a life on lead IMO limits these opportunities. I wouldnt like to see my own dogs having to remain on a lead so it's not really fair for me to think other people should (although the difference is I control mine).


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2016)

Should all dogs be leashed? No.
Should all owners have control over their dogs? Yes.

My dogs have been taught to ignore other dogs and I don’t allow them to interact with dogs we don’t know, nor do I allow dogs we don’t know to interact with them. I’m realistic about the level of control other owners usually have and I just don’t allow the opportunity for interactions. Problem solved.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

^^ This. Unfortunately a lot of owners where I live think that the Heath is a giant play pen where they can go for a good chat whilst their dogs gallop around with every other dog there. I have lost count of the amount of times that I've been told that I must let my dogs say hello and make friends.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

As I have a large piece of land where the dogs can race around and play for most of the day if they want to, mine are rarely let off leash when we're out. It's what they've been used to since they were puppies and I don't think they feel deprived. Walking them on leads whilst we're out is our time to enjoy each others company


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

[QUOTE="MiffyMoo, post: 1064484934, member: 1429345 I have lost count of the amount of times that I've been told that I must let my dogs say hello and make friends.[/QUOTE]

My pet hate is being told by other dog owners what I MUST do with my own dog. Grrr! Why do total strangers feel they have the right to interfere with your
life?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

No, but greater controls and monitoring by councils, rangers and dog wardens wouldn't go amiss.

Seemingly, many dog owners are unaware of how to be responsible/considerate to others. Not just other dog owners either, having witnessed a local woman who allows her loose dog to run up to and chase other dogs, cyclists, walkers and their children!

Some just couldn't care less about others, full stop.

You see the odd sign up, but unless these are followed up and enforced, offenders identified and corrected with an option to prosecute those who refuse to comply, nothing will change.

Personally, I just avoid most other people and the dogs.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Personally, I just avoid most other people and the dogs.


Me too 

I actually think that there should be tighter control on off lead dogs in public parks actually. And maybe that does means that some areas should be on lead only. Parks are used by families, children, kids with balls ....etc etc and an off lead (with no recall or a clueless owner) dog can really take the pleasure away. I once had a big Lab x join our family picnic once ... bang in the middle ..no owner in sight.

However, I would not have an on lead rule everywhere ..there are plenty of places and open spaces where dogs should be able to run free ...chaotically if that is preferred .... and people and dog owners can choose whether to go there.

I would love for there to be an unspoken rule that owners call their dogs away from on lead dogs ...in an ideal world maybe lol

J


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> Me too
> 
> I actually think that there should be tighter control on off lead dogs in public parks actually. And maybe that does means that some areas should be on lead only. Parks are used by families, children, kids with balls ....etc etc and an off lead (with no recall or a clueless owner) dog can really take the pleasure away. I once had a big Lab x join our family picnic once ... bang in the middle ..no owner in sight.
> 
> ...


I did think there was an unspoken rule about keeping off leash dogs away from in lead, but it seems it's only few and far between that owners stick to it.

I was walking down the road the other day and a guy, in front of me, had his black gsd off leash running ahead of him. A family with a little girl, who was probably no more than 4 were walking towards him. For some reason the dog went straight over to her, she got scared and started running, clearly terrified. The owner shouted at the little girl to stop running, whilst doing absolutely nothing to recall his dog, who "just wants to say hello". The poor little thing, I'm sure the parents wanted to throttle him


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Pugloverxo said:


> Ok so I know there is going to be a lot of different opinions on this and everyone is entitled to it so here goes...
> 
> Out walking my pup today in the park that he loves going too, we have never been on a saturday and it was soo busy, obviously with it being a saturday. I always keep him on a lead (an extendable one so he can explore when appropriate) but there is always a few dog owners who just let their dogs off to roam free, no matter how busy it is. Now don't get me wrong, there are some dogs who just plod on but if a dog goes for them the owner has no control over them, plus I have always believed that any dog could turn, no matter its temperament.
> I understand dogs love to play and this is where they have social interaction, but Theres nothing I hate more than when a dog comes up to my Brock and gets a little too rough, and the owner says 'oh he's just playing'. No, my dog is moving away and hiding behind my legs, obviously not wanting to 'play'. A couple of times today I've picked him up because unattended dogs came upto him and were too hands on.
> Sorry for the long post I just wanted to see what peoples opinions on this is?


No, I do not believe that all dogs should be kept on a leash everywhere for several reasons.

The first is that it will inhibit my dogs from their need to be able to exhibit normal behaviour patterns as per the Animal Welfare Act.
The second is that just because some owners are irresponsible the responsible majority should not be penalised for the acts of the few
I think your views are fuelled by your erroneous belief that any dog can "turn", so can people what would you like to do with these to prevent them "turning" and underlying anxiety.

If you do not feel comfortable exercising your dogs in areas where others are running free I suggest you avoid them


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I think if you take your dog to a really busy park it's sort of expected that you are going to get off lead dogs approach your on lead dog. Yes in an ideal world people would recall their dogs but most can't/won't do that, so it's possibly a case of altering your expectations.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

labradrk said:


> I think if you take your dog to a really busy park it's sort of expected that you are going to get off lead dogs approach your on lead dog. Yes in an ideal world people would recall their dogs but most can't/won't do that, so it's possibly a case of altering your expectations.


This really. The place I walk Spen most often is extremely busy and I fully expect dogs are going to come over, so does everyone I've encountered while walking there. If I'm not in the mood to deal with that we don't go there. It's not ideal, I'd love to be able to walk there without other dogs rushing up to us but it's just not going to happen.

What does annoy me is when I'm purposely walking my dog in an area where dogs are meant to be on leash (such as my local park or the streets) and I'm harassed by off leash dogs.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> No, I do not believe that all dogs should be kept on a leash everywhere for several reasons.
> 
> The first is that it will inhibit my dogs from their need to be able to exhibit normal behaviour patterns as per the Animal Welfare Act.


please note I have liked your post, because it is a relevant one, but this is the weakest of arguements in many ways [ and not up to your usual excellence, if i may say so]
surely we inhibit our dogs from exhibiting normal behaviours [ as per animal welfare act] in lots of different ways, anyway?
we neuter them so they cant have puppies [normal behaviour for dogs]
we, the general public,feed them kibble [well i dont but you know what I mean] full of cereals, colourants and additives that dogs just wouldnt eat when displaying _normal _behaviour,
we confine them and dont allow them to roam, not normal behaviour,
we stop them killing wild [and small pets] animals, curtailing their natural instinct to hunt for prey
we even domesticate them, so very much unlike normal behaviour patterns

All of the above are shown as part of normal behaviours in feral/wild dogs, and many as instinctive in our own pets at birth, we just step in to disabuse them of any unwanted behaviours,
so
shouldnt we, if obeying the animal welfare act in its truest purest form, allow it to happen in our own animals?
after all who are we to pick and choose, if not allowing others to do the same?


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

I'll admit I'm a "problem owner" with a dog with dodgy recall (in training) so I go to empty fields or if going to work take him out at half 5 - 6am for off lead. Otherwise it is mostly on lead or long line with copious recall training.

But for every person like me who tries to minimise the aggravation for other owners, despite the fact miko "only wants to play" there are several who don't.

I think there should be on lead and off lead designated areas at least then you'd know what to expect to a certain extent!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Rach&Miko said:


> I'll admit I'm a "problem owner" with a dog with dodgy recall (in training) so I go to empty fields or if going to work take him out at half 5 - 6am for off lead. Otherwise it is mostly on lead or long line with copious recall training.
> 
> But for every person like me who tries to minimise the aggravation for other owners, despite the fact miko "only wants to play" there are several who don't.
> 
> I think there should be on lead and off lead designated areas at least then you'd know what to expect to a certain extent!


I certainly wouldn't class you as a problem owner. You know that recall isn't great so you make every effort to minimise the impact, even if it does involve you getting up at silly o clock in the morning


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

MiffyMoo said:


> I certainly wouldn't class you as a problem owner. You know that recall isn't great so you make every effort to minimise the impact, even if it does involve you getting up at silly o clock in the morning


Awww thanks! But I have made my fair share of mistakes where his nibs has seen a dog before I have and tried to find a new family lol


----------



## Unkn0wn (Feb 21, 2016)

This is a very controversial subject for me. 

When my dog was just 13/14 weeks old I was walking him in the local country park on lead - plus it's near a car park and God forbid me if he didn't come back!! Anyway whilst walking we saw a woman out walking her German Shepard and suddenly the dog slipped out of its collar she screamed to me and told me her dog was friendly... Yep sure, her dog came over and attacked my little boy and he was screaming the place down. She came over to me and told me to I should have him "under control" I laughed because I had him well under control in sit and looking at me for this raging dog running towards us. I do believe that all dogs can turn but she should have had her dog well under control. 

Since that happening I have not been able to let my little boy near other dogs because he reacts so if I do have him off the lead as I do need to burn his energy off I make sure there are no other dogs on the field and if there are I have him back on the lead. On the busier park days I take him out with the bike for a run to burn the energy off


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Mine are always on a lead due to having the recall of a house brick! I don't have any problem at all with other owners having theirs off lead if they are under control.

What I don't like is those that have no control whatsoever yet continue to allow their dog to "terrorise" anything within sight, be that other dogs or people.

"He only wants to play" just doesn't cut it I'm afraid, if you can control your dog from a distance then fine. If you can't keep it on a bloody lead!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Rach&Miko said:


> Awww thanks! But I have made my fair share of mistakes where his nibs has seen a dog before I have and tried to find a new family lol


meh, sh*t happens. We've had a few incidents where Spen has bogged off to see another dog. I'm right behind him to grab him and apologise though. I know an apology doesn't make everything alright but at least I make the effort. And dogs aren't robots at the end of the day, neither are we. All we can do is our best. It's those who just don't care that bug me. Especially when their dog is really causing an issue rather than coming up, having a sniff and moving on.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> This really. The place I walk Spen most often is extremely busy and I fully expect dogs are going to come over, so does everyone I've encountered while walking there. If I'm not in the mood to deal with that we don't go there. It's not ideal, I'd love to be able to walk there without other dogs rushing up to us but it's just not going to happen.
> 
> What does annoy me is when I'm purposely walking my dog in an area where dogs are meant to be on leash (such as my local park or the streets) and I'm harassed by off leash dogs.


Yup. Our local beach which I frequent most days with Juno is very popular with dog walkers and I expect numerous dogs to approach, which of course Juno thinks is wonderful. Miss Moody Pants Bo on the other hand would be far less than impressed by this, so this would be a situation I would try and avoid with her.

I do find myself scratching my head at why people with not so sociable dogs put their dogs in a situation they are clearly not comfortable with. There is bloke I see often at the beach with a very DA Boxer that seems to spend his entire time avoiding and grappling with his dog, which is clearly highly stressed. I don't see how it is pleasurable for him and it most certainly isn't for the dog, walking it in an area with very high canine traffic. It's stress arousal levels must never drop. It's not as if we are not spoilt for choice with other walks here either.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

labradrk said:


> I do find myself scratching my head at why people with not so sociable dogs put their dogs in a situation they are clearly not comfortable with. There is bloke I see often at the beach with a very DA Boxer that seems to spend his entire time avoiding and grappling with his dog, which is clearly highly stressed. I don't see how it is pleasurable for him and it most certainly isn't for the dog, walking it in an area with very high canine traffic. It's stress arousal levels must never drop. It's not as if we are not spoilt for choice with other walks here either.


this is something I don't understand either. Why put yourself and your dog through it? I wouldn't have dreamed of walking Rupert where I walk Spen, it would have been extremely stressful for us both and for any dogs we encountered. Spen is happy for a meet and greet and move on, perhaps a brief play if we encounter an older female. Rupert would happily have exterminated every other member of his species.

We met a woman with 5 or 6 large, clearly unfriendly dogs where I walk Spen. On an extremely narrow path in a busy off leash area. I have never been so glad in my life that Spen ignores reactive dogs because if he'd reacted back there'd have been real problems. We had to pass within inches of this group of dogs and the woman barely hung on to them. Scary.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> this is something I don't understand either. Why put yourself and your dog through it? I wouldn't have dreamed of walking Rupert where I walk Spen, it would have been extremely stressful for us both and for any dogs we encountered. Spen is happy for a meet and greet and move on, perhaps a brief play if we encounter an older female. Rupert would happily have exterminated every other member of his species.
> 
> We met a woman with 5 or 6 large, clearly unfriendly dogs where I walk Spen. On an extremely narrow path in a busy off leash area. I have never been so glad in my life that Spen ignores reactive dogs because if he'd reacted back there'd have been real problems. We had to pass within inches of this group of dogs and the woman barely hung on to them. Scary.


Yes I find this dog a bit scary, and reminds me of what you've said about Rupert in the past. It doesn't make a sound, just stares and fixates while lunging forward, and I just hope it never slips it's lead.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Rach&Miko said:


> Awww thanks! But I have made my fair share of mistakes where his nibs has seen a dog before I have and tried to find a new family lol


Haven't we all! The good thing is that you're trying as opposed to shrugging


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

labradrk said:


> Yup. Our local beach which I frequent most days with Juno is very popular with dog walkers and I expect numerous dogs to approach, which of course Juno thinks is wonderful. Miss Moody Pants Bo on the other hand would be far less than impressed by this, so this would be a situation I would try and avoid with her.
> 
> I do find myself scratching my head at why people with not so sociable dogs put their dogs in a situation they are clearly not comfortable with. There is bloke I see often at the beach with a very DA Boxer that seems to spend his entire time avoiding and grappling with his dog, which is clearly highly stressed. I don't see how it is pleasurable for him and it most certainly isn't for the dog, walking it in an area with very high canine traffic. It's stress arousal levels must never drop. It's not as if we are not spoilt for choice with other walks here either.


Same here. I took the dogs to Hampstead Heath a few weeks ago and hated every minute of it. It was like a dog highway with so many of the owners on the phone or just completely ignoring their dogs. Dex was set upon by an extremely DA Borzoi who, even though he was muzzled, was still off lead. I really couldn't understand why the owner would take her dog, who was clearly very unhappy with the amount of dogs, to such a busy place at midday, which is probably the busiest time on a Sunday


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> please note I have liked your post, because it is a relevant one, but this is the weakest of arguements in many ways [ and not up to your usual excellence, if i may say so]
> surely we inhibit our dogs from exhibiting normal behaviours [ as per animal welfare act] in lots of different ways, anyway?
> we neuter them so they cant have puppies [normal behaviour for dogs]
> we, the general public,feed them kibble [well i dont but you know what I mean] full of cereals, colourants and additives that dogs just wouldnt eat when displaying _normal _behaviour,
> ...


But the Animal Welfare Act is not the only statutory legislation we have to follow is it?
We have to follow the Hunting with Dogs Act

It is VERY simple to provide an outlet for their instinct to hunt for prey, we just replace the furry or feathered target with another one eg a flirt pole, ball, tug, frisbee.

Job done.

Dogs rely on us for their welfare, and that is how they became family members, by hanging around our camps when we stopped becoming hunters and gatherers and started to be less mobile so they relied on our waste and scavenged for their food, as they still sort of do.

So it is a syngergistic relationship.

Etc etc

If we have a dog we have to supply what a dog needs, it does not NEED to procreate, it does not NEED to hunt for food, it does not NEED to roam (and if it did it could be dangerous for them and everyone else),

It DOES need to run, sniff, interact with other animals and things.

We can provide all that and more off lead.

On a lead it is very difficult unless a) you have a very small dog or b) you also like running!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> ,
> 
> It DOES need to run, sniff, interact with other animals and things.
> 
> ...


or have a very good long line, mine is a 50 mtr one, which has a double clip/split half way down that i can clip both dogs onto. it allows my dogs to exercise, sniff and interact, but also be under my complete control if anyone singles that they, or their dogs, are not happy to meet and greet
personally, I wouldnt want mine any further away, even if they were offlead, but that is my choice

thunder, however, is under close control at all times now she is so arthritic, not for others sake, but for her own and for my peace of mind


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

labradrk said:


> Yes I find this dog a bit scary, and reminds me of what you've said about Rupert in the past. It doesn't make a sound, just stares and fixates while lunging forward, and I just hope it never slips it's lead.


We used to encounter a ridgeback in Germany who scared me. Never lunged, barked, growled or anything. But it's body language was so much like Ruperts. Spen was terrified of this dog. Even passing on the widest part of the path (about 6ft) with him on my opposite side to this dog he'd cower and practically crawl past on his belly. Only dog he's ever shown this behaviour with. I'm just so glad it was always on lead and with the bloke because I have absolutely no doubt it would have attacked Spen. Went past the woman walking it one day (thankfully without Spen!) and she was being dragged along from lamp post to lamp post, grabbing on to each one as she went trying to control him.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> We used to encounter a ridgeback in Germany who scared me. Never lunged, barked, growled or anything. But it's body language was so much like Ruperts. Spen was terrified of this dog. Even passing on the widest part of the path (about 6ft) with him on my opposite side to this dog he'd cower and practically crawl past on his belly. Only dog he's ever shown this behaviour with. I'm just so glad it was always on lead and with the bloke because I have absolutely no doubt it would have attacked Spen. Went past the woman walking it one day (thankfully without Spen!) and she was being dragged along from lamp post to lamp post, grabbing on to each one as she went trying to control him.


Oh the dogs definitely know don't they. Reactive dogs are usually all bluff and no substance, but this Boxer we see is something else and you just know it means business.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

I think education is key. But these days people don't want to learn about what it really means to have and be responsible for a dog. It has alomost become a 'status' thing in some areas with certain breeds. A weapon alomost. The joy of dog ownership is being ruined by a minority. 
Sorry if some don't agree with this.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

labradrk said:


> Oh the dogs definitely know don't they. Reactive dogs are usually all bluff and no substance, but this Boxer we see is something else and you just know it means business.


They do. Spen walks calmly past reactive dogs and fully expects a treat for doing so (which is fair enough lol) but this ridgeback frightened him. But it's that sort of body language people so often miss.


----------



## AceOfSpades113 (Dec 1, 2015)

Nope, sorry but if I had to keep Ace on a lead constantly? I would have one very stressed, pacing, insane collie. He needs his space to run and do his herding circles, chase his ball, his stick, swim.. I trust Ace entirely, and that is something between only me and the dog, since if anything out of my three most would trust him the least yet with me he is the only one I have and hopefully can always trust. I do not believe any dog can turn regardless of their temperament, I am more on the lines it is up to the owner, carer, guardian or whatever of the dog to know the dog well enough to read a situation before it gets out of hand. Could Ace turn and potentially harm a dog? Yes. Could he do it before I knew what he was going to do? No. Ace sends of very clear vibes if he is not happy and sometimes will look to me first, othertimes tail will move a certain way, or maybe he will crouch, or maybe for a change he will just lift his head up when the dog approaches. I must admit though, ever since he was able to be out me and him mainly did off lead walks, since he was just that kind of puppy and loved to have a job, so leads have never been a big thing with him. If I think Ace will be a problem on a walk I go out of my way to get away from people, besides our time out is me and him time, not me him and company time so it is mainly walks which are out of the way or paths on our regular walks which move us away.
Rasta, on the otherhand, I am yet to let off lead. I just don't trust him that much yet, yes he comes when he is called but it is dodgy at times and I would have no way of stopping him should he run at another dog/end up in a fight. With Ace, I know if he is running I can make a 'hey' noise and he knows he has two options. A. Hit the dirt and lie down or B. Come back to me. There is no inbetween or ignoring in that simple command. So I can kind of see both sides, but at the end of the day it should really come down to the owner.. Even with my eldest, Fly, I can no longer let him offlead due to aggressiveness/grumpiness and him being unable to hear and see us, only time he gets off is if we are in a fenced in area with no other people or animals.
I also find it unfair if someone is walking their dog onlead somewhere busy or known with dogs offlead just to expect that their dog isn't going to be approached or touched by another, it is unrealistic.. I can't and don't expect to be able to walk Rasta without other dogs interfering, or because of his currently unique hairstyle after having been washed people stopping us. If he is on short lead, I just keep walking and he keeps up, he just isn't a playful pup most of the time and I don't really care to have to stop to let another dog get a sniff when my own isn't interested.. Had more than a few incidents of smaller dogs such as dachshunds, chihuahuas and yorkies coming in only for him to step on them or deliberately, yet playfully, hit them a whack with a big paw. Result is a screaming owner who is telling me to get my dog off of theirs, despite the fact my dog is on a lead and theirs is the one in our space. So No, I do not believe dogs should have to be kept on lead, but Yes, I believe people on both sides need to be more considerate and quite a few need to get some training done with their dog, honestly have to agree I don't think I would have a dog if I knew it would have to be constantly on a lead..


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

labradrk said:


> I think if you take your dog to a really busy park it's sort of expected that you are going to get off lead dogs approach your on lead dog. Yes in an ideal world people would recall their dogs but most can't/won't do that, so it's possibly a case of altering your expectations.


yes I don't do busy parks for this reason, Amber isn't good with other dogs and to overface her with off lead dogs is not good. Having said that, I don't have to get up at the crack of dawn to avoid everyone.


----------



## Anneboxermad (Dec 27, 2015)

If I see a dog on a lead I will put ziggy on. If I see a dog of lead I will only let him of if the other dog owner says it's ok for them to play.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

AceOfSpades113 said:


> I don't think I would have a dog if I knew it would have to be constantly on a lead..


I don't think this is an unreasonable comment - so why do so many people with dogs which obviously should be kept on a lead have them? I am not 100% sure of my dog's recall if there are other dogs within a certain distance so in a crowded park or the like mine is on a lead. He gets off lead exercise every day, every single morning I put him in the car and we go to an appropriate place. It isn't that dogs should or shouldn't be on a lead, it's that dogs should be on a lead if they aren't under the owner's control without it.


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

There is no reason to keep all dogs on leads! Why should well trained, well behaved dogs be penalised for problems caused by owners who can't or won't train or control their dogs?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

i wouldnt like to see all dogs on leads
but
id prefer it to no dogs at all



diefenbaker said:


> Yes. All dog owners should be made to run. There are many benefits to this for both the dog and the owner and the fight against global warming.


so no one with disabilities should own a dog then


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> so no one with disabilities should own a dog then


Nice try. Another one for the list.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

diefenbaker said:


> Nice try. Another one for the list.


?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> I dont think it's quite the same. Yes, lots of people drive like nobs and that is why there are many traffic calming measures out there, speed camera's red light cameras etc. They are 'measures', pretty much the same as if there was to be a blanket policy come into force about keeping all dogs on leads. Nobody is saying ban dogs, just like nobody is saying ban cars.
> 
> I would not like to see society confining all dogs to a life on lead but I think if the few dog owners who act irresponsibly and antisocially continue to behave that way, then we could well see drastic measures coming into play. I have just come back from being on holiday and most of the time my dogs were kept on lead as we didnt know the area and some parts were quite busy yet not one single person bothered with any etiquette and just allowed their dogs to come right up to us, get amongst me and my 3 causing leads to get tangled, me to nearly trip over and when I have hands full with leads and poo bags it's not something I need. It's just common courtesy but I think we live in an age where that is seriously lacking in all forms.


My point was , should a few idiots be allowed to spoil " it" for everyone? Imo, no they should not. Wouldn't make a blind bit of difference to me, mines only offlead in enclosed private places.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Absolutely not, the idiotic few should never be allowed to spoil things for the majority but unfortunately thats the way it happens. A few dont comply so the rest get punished - a few not picking up poo on a park and in the end all dogs are banned.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
Here in the benighted USA, only 1 dog in 10 gets any training whatever beyond housetraining -
that includes casual in-home or self-done training from their owner, we're not limiting 'training' to
actual classes with a trainer who has some recognized chops from a 3rd party [i-e, a CPDT-KA
certificate, a member of NADOI, a Canine Consultant certificate from IAABC, or similar].
.
Since only 10% of USA dogs have any training whatever other than "void outdoors", *recall -*
a pretty basic prerequisite for being able to allow one's dog to run off-leash - is practically
unknown, outside of a select few; even those folks who DO train don't usually get as far as off-
leash, 80% or better reliable recall.
.
So yeah, there are an incredible number of uncontrolled & uncontrollable dogs here; add the
number of uncontrolled & uncontrollable owners, plus the ignorant owners who don't recognize
their own dogs' aggro or intrusive behavior as rude or dangerous, & life can be very difficult for
the average owner - even if they're among the folks who DO leash their dogs in public, DO train,
& DO try to prevent, not just cope with, crises.
.
Trying to prosecute arsewipes who persist in allowing their own badly-behaved / rude / aggro
dogs to run off-leash is difficult at best, & can be virtually impossible.
.
I'd agree that common courtesy, along with common sense, is becoming rare, & also that clearly
designated areas for off-leash & on-leash handling would be very helpful. Compliance is, sadly,
an entirely different conversation. :--(
.
.
.


----------



## Kim dainty (Jan 12, 2016)

I don't think its a bad idea when walking the streets. But in parks ect I think it's lovely to see a dog running and playing off lead x


----------

